# Windows 10: Deaktivierung illegaler Software und Hardware möglich



## Gast1669461003 (15. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Deaktivierung illegaler Software und Hardware möglich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Deaktivierung illegaler Software und Hardware möglich


----------



## smutjesmooth (15. August 2015)

Was versteht man denn unter "illegaler Hardware" ?


----------



## battschack (15. August 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Was versteht man denn unter "illegaler Hardware" ?



Würde ich auch mal gerne wissen.

Gtx970 runterladen?

Fals geklaute hardware gemeint  ist wovon ich mal ausgehe. Wie sollte man z.B im ebay wissen ob es legal gekauft wurde??

Wieder etwas wo eh nix bringen wird hauptsache steht in agb...


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2015)

Das mit unerlaubte Hardware Periephie ist ein weitläufiger begriff da können die ja gut ausnutzen ^^ du benutzt kein xbox gamepad ? wir sperren dir das gamepad usw ^^

Denk mal Montag werden die ersten klagen kommen


----------



## alu355 (15. August 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Was versteht man denn unter "illegaler Hardware" ?



Theoretisch könnten sie gestohlene bzw. gefälschte/nicht lizensierte Hardware somit für die Nutzung unter Windows 10 sperren.
Es geht dabei nicht um den kleinen Einbrecher der deine Kiste mitgehen läßt, während du im Urlaub bist, sondern eher um organisierte Kriminelle die zum Beispiel ein Lager ausräumen.
Natürlich müßte die jeweilige Hardware auch im vorraus schon registriert sein.

Ich kriege aber sehr schwere Zahnschmerzen, bei dieser Vorgehensweise.
Ein Staat braucht nur eine bestimmte Art von Hardware als illegal definieren und Microsoft blockiert diese Hardware für die entsprechenden Endnutzer in dem jeweiligen Land.
Das auch große Firmen da willige Helfer sind ist ja nix neues, in deisem Fall...
...China läßt grüßen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (15. August 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das mit unerlaubte Hardware Periephie ist ein weitläufiger begriff da können die ja gut ausnutzen ^^ du benutzt kein xbox gamepad ? wir sperren dir das gamepad usw ^^
> 
> Denk mal Montag werden die ersten klagen kommen



Einen Gefallen tut sich Microsoft mit sowas wohl eher nicht.........


----------



## alu355 (15. August 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> Fals geklaute hardware gemeint  ist wovon ich mal ausgehe. Wie sollte man z.B im ebay wissen ob es legal gekauft wurde??



Das kannst du so natürlich nicht wissen.
Ist aber für das Endergebnis egal - du besitzt Hehlerware.
Damit hast du dich wenn du es unwissentlich erworben hast nicht strafbar gemacht, aber es gehört dir dann auch nicht.
Das heißt für dich dann das die Karte einkassiert wird.
Nach üblichen Fällen, bleibst du dann auf dem Schaden sitzen.


----------



## Batze (15. August 2015)

Na da freu ich mich doch schon auf die ersten Datenschutz Klagen.

Also wenn sie ihre eigene Software überprüfen wollen, nix dagegen. Aber in fremde Software haben die nix rum zu schnüffeln. Und wie ich meine Updates und Konfigurationen von nicht MS Software handhabe geht MS auch einen feuchten Kehricht an.
Will mal wissen was entsprechende Firmen an MS dafür bezahlt haben.


----------



## alu355 (15. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Will mal wissen was entsprechende Firmen an MS dafür bezahlt haben.



Bis jetzt wahrscheinlich keinen Cent.
Die bekommen den Service entsprechend angeboten á la:
"Wir haben bei der Überprüfung von XY Software herausgefunden, daß 14% der verwendeten Versionen manipuliert sind.
Gegen Zahlung einer Gebühr können wir ihnen unseren Deaktivierungsdienst anbieten."


----------



## BiJay (15. August 2015)

Hmm, klingt mir doch etwas merkwürdig. Ob so eine Nachprüfung dann vielleicht auch gemoddete Spiele aussortiert? Da könnte es zu zahlreichen Problemen in verschiedenster Art und Weise kommen. Aber nur weil etwas in der EULA steht, heißt das ja noch nicht, dass es auch umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Orzhov (15. August 2015)

Bereuht schon jemand sein frühes Windowsupgrade?


----------



## ElReloaded (15. August 2015)

Ich kann das, was in dem Artikel behauptet wird, der Textpassage nicht entnehmen. Die Rede dort ist von der Prüfung "der Version der Software" und Diensten. Ich vermute es handelt sich um Windows-Dienste. Diese Dienste möchte man  durch Updates und Konfigurationen aktualisieren und verbessern, weshalb die Versionsprüfung nötig sei. Zu den Diensten zählt Microsoft auch Dienste, mit denen die Nutzung kopiergeschützer Software verhindert wird.

Das ist doch jetzt alles nix neues!?! Windows Update hat immer die Windows-Versionsnummer (und den Key) überprüft, bevor es mir Dienste (das Updaten) bereitgestellt hat. Und sämtliche Kopierschutzsoftware ist doch auch schon in der Vergangenheit (ungefragt) auf meinem Rechner gelaufen...sonst könnte ich doch die meisten physischen Vollpreistitel gar nicht spielen...

Dass die da irgendwo meine gesamte Software scannen, steht da nirgends. Im schlimmsten Fall scannen sie welche Versionsnr. der Acrobat Reader o.ä. haben.


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bereuht schon jemand sein frühes Windowsupgrade?



nein.


----------



## SGDrDeath (15. August 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Nach üblichen Fällen, bleibst du dann auf dem Schaden sitzen.


Naja du kannst den Verkäufer von dem du die Karte hast zivilrechtlich verklagen weil er seinen Teil des Vertrages nicht erfüllt hat, ob du aber neue Hardware oder dein Geld vollständig zurückbekommst plus vielleicht Schadenersatz steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. August 2015)

Auf meinem Rechner bestimme ich, was installiert wird.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bereuht schon jemand sein frühes Windowsupgrade?



Ich hab es noch nicht. Und *das* bereuhe ich noch nicht^^ Wer weiß, was noch alles kommt.


----------



## battschack (15. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bereuht schon jemand sein frühes Windowsupgrade?



Also ich bereue es noch nicht.

Aber sobald ich merke die haben auch nur 1 datei an meinen spielen verändert bin ich wieder weg 

Oder Microsoft gibt mir zugang zu ihren servern, das ich auch gucken kann was die so alles illegales machen


----------



## Worrel (15. August 2015)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Ich kann das, was in dem Artikel behauptet wird, der Textpassage nicht entnehmen. Die Rede dort ist von der Prüfung "der Version der Software" und Diensten. Ich vermute es handelt sich um Windows-Dienste. Diese Dienste möchte man  durch Updates und Konfigurationen aktualisieren und verbessern, weshalb die Versionsprüfung nötig sei. Zu den Diensten zählt Microsoft auch Dienste, mit denen die Nutzung kopiergeschützer Software verhindert wird.


Spätestens bei _"am Spielen von gefälschten Spielen ... hindern,"_ handelt es sich nicht mehr um Windows. 

Und auch, wenn das Ganze klingt wie 2x durch den Google Übersetzer gejagt, verstehe ich das so, daß in Win 10 eben Dienste sind, die das Nutzen von "gefälschten" Spielen verhindern und diese eben auch upgedated wird wie der Rest von Windows. Und das haben sie an dieser Stelle halt nochmal explizit geschrieben, bzw: versucht, zu schreiben.  Vielleicht meinen die ja doch was ganz anderes.


----------



## Dragnir (15. August 2015)

Heftig. Raubkopien nutze ich sowieso nicht, aber trotzdem ist das schon ein ganz schöner Eingriff in die Privatsphäre... das mit der "illegalen Hardware" ist mir allerdings auch ein Rätsel.
"X-Box Controller-ähnliche Gamepads"  - okay... ich nutze ein Logitech F510 das einen Xbox360-Mode (per Schalter an der Unterseite) hat - muss ich jetzt Angst haben dass das deaktiviert wird..?  o.O


----------



## NeroOne (15. August 2015)

Lieber mal gelöscht, wer weiß wer hier mit liest...einfach ignorieren


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bereuht schon jemand sein frühes Windowsupgrade?



Nö, das bereue ich nicht. Ich muss fairerweise aber dazu sagen, dass ich auch keine Raubkopien besitze.


----------



## Belandriel (15. August 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Nö, das bereue ich nicht. Ich muss fairerweise aber dazu sagen, dass ich auch keine Raubkopien besitze.



So wie es ja auch üblicherweise sein sollte  Da gibt es absolut KEIN wenn und aber.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Nö, das bereue ich nicht. Ich muss fairerweise aber dazu sagen, dass ich auch keine Raubkopien besitze.



Wer ohne Sühne sei, der werfe den ersten Stein 

Manche alte Spiele laufen nur noch mit entfernung des kopierschutzes und den plattenfirmen ist ja youtube und co sehr unangenehm da heisst es dann bald youtube konnte nicht mehr aufgerufen werden global weil es nicht lizensierte musik dort gibt. Oder OEM Lizenzen die man beim pckauf bei aldi, mediamarkt und co kaufte haben dann plötzlich ein verfalldatum.

Ich sehe das etwas sehr kritisch was da alles für hintertüren sich bieten und was für freeware, mods und legale hardware da ausgeschlossen werden kann


----------



## Orzhov (15. August 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Nö, das bereue ich nicht. Ich muss fairerweise aber dazu sagen, dass ich auch keine Raubkopien besitze.



Das hat dir auch niemand unterstellt. Ich mach mir eher Sorgen wegen möglichem Missbrauch, oder einer Form von menschlichem Versagen. Außerdem klingt "illegale Hardware" sehr schwammig für mich. Wie andere auch schon angemerkt haben, wie definiert man/MIcrosoft das bitte?


----------



## Turalyon (15. August 2015)

Was zum Henker ist denn "unautorisierte Hardware"? Schwarzmarkt? Ram chips vom Asiaten um die Ecke?


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Ich bereue den Umstieg auf WIN 10 nicht. Gefällt mir deutlich besser als WIN 8. 

Und bezüglich illegaler Hardware: Kann mir das nur vorstellen ähnlich wie bei Rolex, Breitling etc. Dort werden gestohlene Uhren registriert und sobald die Uhr danach bei einem konzessionierten Händler zur Revision auftaucht eingezogen und der Einlieferer an die Polizei gemeldet. Bei Hardware: dem Besitzer wird ein teures Mainboard oder Grafikkarte etc. geklaut. Der Hersteller nimmt das Teil mit der Id in eine Verlustliste auf und meldet es im gleichen Zuge auch an Microsoft. WIN 10 liest die Hardware-ID aus und stellt fest, daß die Hardwarekomponente plötzlich in einem anderen System irgendwo wieder auftaucht (Timbuktu, Aserbaidschan oder wo auch immer). Also sperrt WIN den betreffenden PC. Nur so wäre das erklärlich. Nur welche Hardware sendet eine ID und welcher Hersteller macht so eine Sache bezüglich einer Aufnahme in einer Verlustliste ? Eventuell nur bei wirklich (sehr) teurer Server-/Firmen-/CAD-Hardware wo ich mir das vorstellen kann. Nicht bei einer "popeligen" Gamer-Grafikkarte oder Mainboard, auch wenn so eine Titan X auch rund 1000 EUR kostet.

Gegen Noname Hardware kann Ms ja nichts haben. Mit welchem Recht auch ? Ob ich mir einen noname Grafikkarte einbaue oder eine Gainward, Zodiac oder was weiß ich ist doch ganz allein meine Sache. Damit käme Ms sicher nicht durch. Ich denke das System mit der Sperre bezieht sich nur auf gestohlene Hardware.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2015)

Das sind einfach die Nutzungsbestimmungen der XBox, die ja auch mit dem Microsoft Konto läuft.

Mit Hardware sind hier z.B. Modchips gemeint um auf der XBox Raubkopien abspielen zu können. Mit dem PC hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Dass Microsoft jetzt überprüft ob jemand auf dem Win PC ein raubkopiertes Spiel installiert hat, also gezielt nach Cracks sucht, ist völliger Blödsinn und steht dort auch nirgends.

Mal wieder viel heiße Luft um nichts, wie bei Dreiviertel aller Win 10 News im Netz, ist halt gutes Clickbait.


Bei Sony und Nintendo gibt es übrigens ähnliche Formulierungen in den EULAs, bei der PS4 ist der Wortlaut sogar fast identisch.


----------



## Razor666 (15. August 2015)

Nein es geht nicht um geklaute Hardware sondern um welche die MS und deren Partner nicht in den Kram passen. Der Plan wurde schon mal kurz vor Windows 8 diskutiert. Die wollen Kohle abgreifen von den Hardware Herstellern. Ist die Hardware nicht bei MS lizenziert (sprich der Hersteller hat Kohle abgedrückt) dann hat man, sagen wir "gewisse Nachteile". Das gleiche Vorgehen wie bei Apple früher....


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Das eine ist ja die Software. Es ging aber auch um Hardware. Und mir ist nicht bekannt, daß man wie bei Konsolen auch beim PC gemoddete Chips bräuchte um gecrackte Spiele zocken zu können. Obwohl ich Dir im Gros mit "heißer Luft" zustimmen würde. Das Thema illegale Hardware wird wohl nur auf einen extrem eng begrenzten Kundenkreis zutreffen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Razor666 schrieb:


> Nein es geht nicht um geklaute Hardware sondern um welche die MS und deren Partner nicht in den Kram passen. Der Plan wurde schon mal kurz vor Windows 8 diskutiert. Die wollen Kohle abgreifen von den Hardware Herstellern. Ist die Hardware nicht bei MS lizenziert (sprich der Hersteller hat Kohle abgedrückt) dann hat man, sagen wir "gewisse Nachteile". Das gleiche Vorgehen wie bei Apple früher....



Meinst Du jetzt wenns zu Grafikkarte X keine MS-lizensierten Treiber gäbe sperrt sich das ganze System ?


----------



## Razor666 (15. August 2015)

Genau, das Ziel ist die Monopol Stellung weiter aus zu bauen. Sagen wir du lebst in China und kaufst RAM Chips vom Hersteller XY, weil die besonders günstig sind. Der ist aber wegen Patenten oder sonst welchen Praktiken nicht grade beliebt bei MS. Dann wird dein System nach der Überprüfung von W10 gar nicht mehr oder nur eingeschränkt funktionieren. Entweder du bist für MS oder gegen uns.

Denk doch einfach mal die Märkte außerhalb der EU, da liegt Kohle ohne Ende und MS will sich da halt einen Kuchen von abschneiden bzw, so die Vormachtstellung sichern. Ist bei Objektiven jetzt schon der Fall. Günstige China Teile sind für den normalen Knipser, durchaus lohnenswert. Was macht Canon, die Übermittlung von Brennweite und anderen Daten sind bei 3. Herstellern fehlerhaft.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Die Frage wäre jetzt in wie weit das mit europäischen Rechtsnormen vertretbar ist.... Könnte mir schon vorstellen, daß die nächste Keule auf Ms wartet, die sie drüber bekommen.


----------



## kingcoolstar (15. August 2015)

Für mich heißt das, daß Microsoft nun per Fernzugriff mein Computer steuern kann. Wahrscheinlich werden sie so Millionen von Computers, Handys und Tablett im Hintergrund steuern und Daten speichern. Ab nun entscheidet Microsoft, was wann und wie du es nutzen darfst. Welche Videos du dir anschauen darfst, welche Internetseiten du besuchen darfst, welche arbeiten wie Dokumente du zu erstellen hast und und und. Windows 10 wirst du nur so nutzen wie Microsoft es bestimmt. Um das klar zu sagen heißt es nichts anderes als, daß du dafür Bezahlen mußt um Kontrolliert zu werden!


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2015)

Sorry aber ihr interpretiert da völligen Blödsinn hinein. Das alles wäre schon rechtlich gar nicht möglich.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Kann mir das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich vorstellen. Selbst eine Deaktivierung einer Software bei Verdacht auf Illegalität wäre schon grenzwertig. Wie will Ms denn beweisen, daß es sich wirklich um eine illegale Software handelt und nicht "nur" um einen No-CD-Crack, weil das Spiel sonst unter WIN 10 nicht laufen würde ? Oder andere Umstände wo Fehlinterpretationen möglich wären, wie z.B. eine fehlerhafte/korrupte Installation, Community-Mods o.ä. ?


----------



## Razor666 (15. August 2015)

Ja das stimmt schon. Aber wenn die mal eben 1,3 Milliarden an Sun abdrücken können wegen eines Rechtsstreits. Schau mal nach, was MS in den letzten Jahren an Strafe zahlen mussten, das waren viele dreistellige Millionen Beträge. Da sehen die ganz gelassen. Ich würde sogar drauf tippen, das ein Teil schon in der Finanzplanung mit drinnen ist. Also ich bin mit W10 mal ganz vorsichtig....
Angst vor der EU haben die mit Sicherheit nicht.....

2003 MS vs AOL = 750 Millionen
2003 MS vs Immersion = 26 Millionen (force feedback)
2003 MS vs Eolas = 521 Millionen
2003 MS vs BeOS = 23 Millionen
2004 MS vs SUN = 900 Millionen + 400 Millionen (ccop mit sun)
2005 MS vs Diverse = 60 Millionen (patentrechte)
2005 MS vs Gateway = 150 Millionen
MS vs IBM 775 Millionen + Gutschrift
2005 MS vs Real Networks = 761 Millionen
2007 MS vs Bestbuy = 200 Millionen (kreditkarten daten weitergegeben)
2009 MS vs Uniloc = 388 Millionen (wird neu verhandelt)


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Razor666 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon. Aber wenn die mal eben 1,05 Milliarden an Sun abdrücken können wegen eines Rechtsstreits. Schau mal nach, was MS in den letzten Jahren an Strafe zahlen mussten, das waren alles dreistellige Millionen Beträge. Da sehen die ganz gelassen. Ich würde sogar drauf tippen, das ein Teil schon in der Finanzplanung mit drinnen ist. Also ich bin mit W10 mal ganz vorsichtig....



Das ist zwar prinzipiell schon korrekt. Aber irgendwann muß auch Ms vorsichtig sein, denn aus mal nur 1.05 Mrd könnten schnell auch mal 50 oder 100 Milliarden werden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man sich die Eskapaden ewig anschauen wird. Und irgendwann schmerzt so eine Strafzahlung selbst auch eine Firma wie Ms. Wenn man wirklich hart vorgeht.


----------



## Orzhov (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist zwar prinzipiell schon korrekt. Aber irgendwann muß auch Ms vorsichtig sein, denn aus mal nur 1.05 Mrd könnten schnell auch mal 50 oder 100 Milliarden werden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man sich die Eskapaden ewig anschauen wird. Und irgendwann schmerzt so eine Strafzahlung selbst auch eine Firma wie Ms. Wenn man wirklich hart vorgeht.



Denkst du diese Summen können sich auch in Europa so hochschaukeln? In den USA ist man was das Ausschnüffeln angeht ja eh lockerer eingestellt.


----------



## battschack (15. August 2015)

Was spricht den dagegen fals doch so etwas kommt einfach win 10 links liegen zu lassen? ^^ Lassen es genug sein juckt es auch die spiele hersteller nicht und sie ignorieren dx12 auch^^

So leicht wird es microsoft aufjedenfall nicht haben.

Aufjedenfall sollten hier mal einige weniger kiffen...^^


----------



## PcJuenger (15. August 2015)

Was darf man denn unter nicht autorisierter Hardware verstehen?


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie will Ms denn beweisen, daß es sich wirklich um eine illegale Software handelt und nicht "nur" um einen No-CD-Crack, weil das Spiel sonst unter WIN 10 nicht laufen würde ? Oder andere Umstände wo Fehlinterpretationen möglich wären, wie z.B. eine fehlerhafte/korrupte Installation, Community-Mods o.ä. ?


Als ob das diejenigen, die sich solche Maßnahmen heraus nehmen - so es denn tatsächlich so kommen sollte - jemals interessiert hätte. In deren Augen hast Du Deine Software einfach nicht unbefugt zu modifizieren, aus welchen Gründen und auf welche Art auch immer. Ob es sich bei einer Spiele-Exe um eine Originalfassung handelt, ist ja blitzschnell ermittelt. Dass W10 erstens umsonst und zweitens das letzte Windows sein wird, hat eben seinen Preis, und diese Datensammelei ist nun mal Teil davon. Ob und in welchem Umfang man das wirklich unterbinden kann, ist ja auch (noch) nicht wirklich klar.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Denkst du diese Summen können sich auch in Europa so hochschaukeln? In den USA ist man was das Ausschnüffeln angeht ja eh lockerer eingestellt.



Es geht mir weniger ums Schnüffeln als um die Tatsache, daß man wegen einer Grafikkarte, die keinen zertifizierten Treiber hat das gesamte System stillegt. Wonach es lt. Razor klingt.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es geht mir weniger ums Schnüffeln als um die Tatsache, daß man wegen einer Grafikkarte, die keinen zertifizierten Treiber hat das gesamte System stillegt. Wonach es lt. Razor klingt.



So etwas wird natürlich nicht passieren.
Das Maximum wird sein, dass Apps aus dem Shop überwacht werden. Sollten die gecrackt werden könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Microsoft die dann deaktiviert oder ähnliches. Aber selbst das halte ich für höchst unrealistisch.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Was ist dann mit dem Passus "Hardware" gemeint ?


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was ist dann mit dem Passus "Hardware" gemeint ?



Schrieb ich doch oben schon, Modchips der XBox 360 und XBox One. Diese neue EULA stammt ja daher und wurde nur jetzt für alle MS Dienste übernommen, schlicht aus Bequemlichkeit, weil du dich mit deinem Microsoft Konto sowohl am PC als auch der Konsole oder dem Smartphone einloggen kannst und teilw. die selben Dienste dort nutzt, etwa Skype. Mit Windows 10 oder dem PC hat das alles nichts zu tun. Da wird hier nur in Meldungen mal wieder viel heiße Luft gemacht.

Da diese neue AGB für das MS Konto und nicht für Windows 10 gilt trifft es übrigens auch Windows 8, und ggf. Windows 7, Windows XP ... falls ein Nutzer dort ein Hotmail oder Live Konto hat ... und es gilt sogar für Linux oder OS X, wenn du dich da im Browser bei deinem Microsoft Konto einloggst ...


----------



## Worrel (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie will Ms denn beweisen, daß es sich wirklich um eine illegale Software handelt und nicht "nur" um einen No-CD-Crack, weil das Spiel sonst unter WIN 10 nicht laufen würde ?


Weil selbst ein NoCD Crack aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen ein Verstoß gegen die entsprechende EULA ist.



> Oder andere Umstände wo Fehlinterpretationen möglich wären, wie z.B. eine fehlerhafte/korrupte Installation,


Eine korrupte Installation mußt du reparieren, da kann es einem funktionell gesehen doch egal sein, ob die sowieso nicht lauffähige Spiel-Ruine nochmal zusätzlich von MS geblockt wird.



> Community-Mods o.ä. ?


Spiele mit Modschnittstellen wie Skyrim haben damit keine Probleme. Bei SPielen, bei denen keine Mods vorgesehen sind - wie zB Diablo 2, findet ein Verstoß gegen die EULA statt.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Spiele mit Modschnittstellen wie Skyrim haben damit keine Probleme. Bei SPielen, bei denen keine Mods vorgesehen sind - wie zB Diablo 2, findet ein Verstoß gegen die EULA statt.



Was in Europa und Deutschland irrelevant ist, da du hier Software im privaten Bereich nach belieben selbst umändern darfst. Der Gesetzgeber verbietet einzig das Aushebeln von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. 

Nicht alles was in einer EULA steht ist automatisch gültig ... eine EULA ist ja erst einmal ein amerikanischer Vertrag und US Gesetze gelten hier nun einmal nicht. Hier gelten AGBs, aber eben auch nur eingeschränkt. 
So herrscht z.B. ja der Irrglaube vor, dass man nur eine Lizenz erwirbt, wenn man eine Software kauft. Das ist falsch! In Deutschland wird durch den Kauf das Eigentumsrecht an der Sache im Sinne des BGB übertragen, das hat der BGH so festgesetzt. Und in deinen eigenen vier Wänden darfst du mit deinem Eigentum schließlich machen, was du willst, du darfst das nur anderen nicht zugänglich machen. Eine AGB, die aus einer amerikanischen EULA einfach übersetzt wurde und sinngemäß damit beginnt, dass die Software nur im Rahmen der Lizenzbestimmungen zur Verfügung gestellt, das Eigentum aber beim Hersteller verbleibt, ist und Deutschland z.B. ungültig. Wie gesagt, in Deutschland verbleibt das Urheberrecht beim Hersteller, das Eigentum dieser einen "Kopie" hat aber der Käufer erworben.


----------



## Crysisheld (15. August 2015)

So ein SCheiss wird doch immer verzapft.... bei Windows 8 genauso wie damals bei Origin... EA sperrt Raubkopien... jaja Käsekuchen schon allein rechtlich in Deutschland nicht durchsetzbar. In USA eventuell. Aber der heutige schlechte Journalismus übersetzt ja gerne mal eine US News anstatt selber zu recherchieren wie es in Deutschland genau aussieht... und wenn es so wäre würde ich mich auch nicht dran stören man muss dem kriminellen Pack einfach mal das Handwerk legen!


----------



## Orzhov (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es geht mir weniger ums Schnüffeln als um die Tatsache, daß man wegen einer Grafikkarte, die keinen zertifizierten Treiber hat das gesamte System stillegt. Wonach es lt. Razor klingt.



Dann haben wir scheinbar ähnliche Sorgen, aber aus verschiedenen Gründen.


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> man muss dem kriminellen Pack einfach mal das Handwerk legen!


Und welches Pack genau ist hier jetzt warum kriminell?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. August 2015)

Ich hoffe nur man bekommt keine Probleme mit NO-CD/DVD-Cracks. Nein, keine Sorge, wer mich kennt, der weiß, dass ich alle meine Spiele kaufe, aber bei manchen alten Spielen kommt man nicht drumherum, weil sie aufgrund des Kopierschutzes sonst nicht mehr auf aktuellen Systemen laufen. Ein Beispiel: Call of Duty 2 läuft bei mir nur, wenn ich eben diesen nutze, sonst geht es nicht. Das ist ja das Traurige, viele alte Spiele laufen aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht mehr auf aktuellen Systemen. Da hilft nur der "Keks"


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Und welches Pack genau ist hier jetzt warum kriminell?



Das begreifst Du nicht? Schwach... Ich gebe mal das Stichwort: Raubkopierer.


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das begreifst Du nicht? Schwach... Ich gebe mal das Stichwort: Raubkopierer.


Sorry, da sich die Hasstiraden in den Gamer-Foren dieser Welt zu ungefähr gleichen Teilen auf Microsoft, EA und die Schwarzkopierer verteilen, bin ich mir gelegentlich nicht mehr ganz sicher, wovon jemand eigentlich gerade redet.

Ansonsten hat wohl jeder von uns schon mal einen Crack benutzt, zum Beispiel immer dann, wenn irgendein Starforce-Dreck unter Windows 7 gar nicht anders zum Laufen zu bekommen ist oder wenn man zum Installieren und Spielen - weil es schneller, bequemer und laufwerksschonender ist - ein Image und einen entsprechenden DVD-Crack verwendet. Von daher muss man da echt nicht gleich die grobe Kriminellen-Keule schwingen. Auch einige HD- und Widescreen-Fixes laufen nur mit solchen Cracks zusammen.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das begreifst Du nicht? Schwach... Ich gebe mal das Stichwort: Raubkopierer.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uab0ojpqOMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher

urls können kein fragezeichen anzeigen  "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher ?" ist der titel


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Mit Raubkopierer meint Crysisheld sicher keine No-CD Cracks sondern tatsächliche Raubkopien ohne Kauf.


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mit Raubkopierer meint Crysisheld sicher keine No-CD Cracks sondern tatsächliche Raubkopien ohne Kauf.


Sein "... und wenn es so wäre würde ich mich auch nicht dran stören ..." deutet allerdings die Überzeugung an, Windows/Microsoft wäre in der Lage, zwischen beidem zu unterscheiden, was ich persönlich wiederum für ziemlich abenteuerlich halte. Wie soll das denn bitte gehen, wenn eine manipulierte Exe oftmals das Einzige ist, was eine lauffähige Version auf irgendeinem Rechner von einer Originalinstallation unterscheidet?


----------



## Odin333 (15. August 2015)

Tja, wenn ich mir Win 10 so ansehe und wo die Reise mit MS hingeht, dann bin ich einfach nur froh, dass Gabe so weitsichtig war und uns den Ritter in Strahlender Rüstung in Form von Steam OS und Vulkan schickt.


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Muahah. Steam OS wird genauso eine Spyschleuder werden. Rofl*


----------



## Odin333 (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Muahah. Steam OS wird genauso eine Spyschleuder werden. Rofl*


Das kannst du sicher auch mit einer entsprechenden Quelle belegen.
Ansonsten nimmt man sich eben ein Debian und ist Steam OS trotzdem dankbar, weil es dadurch bereits jetzt deutlich mehr Linux-Spiele als vor einigen Jahren gibt.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Muahah. Steam OS wird genauso eine Spyschleuder werden. Rofl*



SteamOS
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SteamOS

die geben bis auf den clienten den vollen source code offen für zur einsicht weil er halt auf linux basiert

Win/Mac Spiele die nicht Steam OS unterstützen können als Stream vom PC/Mac aus dorthin gestreamt werden


----------



## USA911 (16. August 2015)

Das heißt es könnte sein, das Windows mir mein Virtuelles Laufwerk lahmlegt, weil es ja an sich dazu verwendet werden kann, illegale Raubkopien zu verwenden?

Was mach ich als Bastler, wenn ich selber Programme abändere, diese aber weder zum kauf noch an 3. abgebe? (Auch der einsatz um sich ein Vorteil beim MP oder sonstwie verschaffe?
Was macht der Bastler, wenn es sich noch einen 6,7,8 Arbeitsspeichersteckplatz an seine Karte bastelt und diesen verwendet?
Was macht jemand, der seine eigene gebaute Hardware verwendet, die ja auch keine Registrierung eines Unternehmens hat?
Was macht der Programierer, der sich seine eigenen Programme schreibt und nutzt?


----------



## Crysisheld (16. August 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Sein "... und wenn es so wäre würde ich mich auch nicht dran stören ..." deutet allerdings die Überzeugung an, Windows/Microsoft wäre in der Lage, zwischen beidem zu unterscheiden, was ich persönlich wiederum für ziemlich abenteuerlich halte. Wie soll das denn bitte gehen, wenn eine manipulierte Exe oftmals das Einzige ist, was eine lauffähige Version auf irgendeinem Rechner von einer Originalinstallation unterscheidet?



Vielleicht können sie aber auch die CD-Keys auslesen bei Microsoft Produkten wird das ja über das Genuine Software Programm gemacht. Also die Aussage laufwerkschonender so ein Quatsch. Wenn ich auf die Arbeit komme werde ich auch nicht wie ein rohes Ei von meinem Chef behandelt... Die Laufwerke sind dazu gemacht Disks zu lesen Ende! 

Ich muss doch mein Laufwerk nicht schonend behandeln. Die Disks sind meistens sowieso nur zum installieren und beim starten abzufragen ob es ein Original ist. Unterm Spiel wird doch heute in den seltensten Fällen noch die CD abgetastet vorallem weil Festplatten und SSDs um ein vielfaches schneller Daten übertragen als eine DVD....

Diese ganzen Aussagen was wäre wenn. Leute kommt mal runter. Im Grunde wird wahrscheinlich eh nix passieren, Für was braucht man bitteschön noch virtuelle Laufwerke ausser um Cracks bzw. kopierte CD/DVD Images einzulesen??? Spiele mit Starforce Kopierschutz kannst du beispielsweise völlig legal mit einer VM problemlos abspielen - was also auch NoCD Cracks obsolet machen dürfte.


----------



## makoto68 (16. August 2015)

Das neue W10 zeigt einfach, dass es einen neuen Goldrausch gibt: Private Daten! Wir verschenken z.Z. einen großen Teil unserer Privatheit an große Konzerne und den Staat, die einen machen (eigendlich unser) Geld daraus, die anderen haben Mißtrauen, weil sie selbst verlogene Arschlöcher sind.

Mit W10 zieht sich die Schlinge halt wieder ein Stück enger, zumindestens versucht man das. Am liebsten wäre doch diesen Leuten, unser kompletter Rechner wäre Teil einer Cloud, komplett und easy einsehbar. Das man ohne einen Dongel mit fester IP unmöglich ins Netz kommt, somit vollkommen identifizierbar ist. Wir weiterhin mit "kostenfreien" Apps zugeschissen werden, die noch mehr Daten über uns freigeben usw...usw...usw.. .


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Vielleicht können sie aber auch die CD-Keys auslesen bei Microsoft Produkten wird das ja über das Genuine Software Programm gemacht. Also die Aussage laufwerkschonender so ein Quatsch. Wenn ich auf die Arbeit komme werde ich auch nicht wie ein rohes Ei von meinem Chef behandelt... Die Laufwerke sind dazu gemacht Disks zu lesen Ende!
> 
> Ich muss doch mein Laufwerk nicht schonend behandeln. Die Disks sind meistens sowieso nur zum installieren und beim starten abzufragen ob es ein Original ist. Unterm Spiel wird doch heute in den seltensten Fällen noch die CD abgetastet vorallem weil Festplatten und SSDs um ein vielfaches schneller Daten übertragen als eine DVD....
> 
> Diese ganzen Aussagen was wäre wenn. Leute kommt mal runter. Im Grunde wird wahrscheinlich eh nix passieren, Für was braucht man bitteschön noch virtuelle Laufwerke ausser um Cracks bzw. kopierte CD/DVD Images einzulesen??? Spiele mit Starforce Kopierschutz kannst du beispielsweise völlig legal mit einer VM problemlos abspielen - was also auch NoCD Cracks obsolet machen dürfte.



Steamgames brauchen z.B. gar keine Discs im Laufwerk (Retails) die digitalen sowieso nicht.


----------



## shaboo (16. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Steamgames brauchen z.B. gar keine Discs im Laufwerk (Retails) die digitalen sowieso nicht.


Genau, und deswegen kaufe ich mir meine Retails jetzt alle noch mal auf Steam ...


----------



## shaboo (16. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Für was braucht man bitteschön noch virtuelle Laufwerke ausser um Cracks bzw. kopierte CD/DVD Images einzulesen???


Ich persönlich finde es aus gleich mehreren Gründen extrem praktisch, alle Spiele, die nicht an irgendeine Online-Plattform gebunden sind, einfach auf einer externen Platte als Images archiviert zu haben. Ich kann sie jederzeit installieren und spielen, ohne extra nach dem Original kramen zu müssen. Die Installation geht deutlich schneller als von CD oder DVD und Laptops oder andere Geräte ohne optisches Laufwerk sind ebenfalls kein Problem. Klar sieht jemand, der sowieso alles auf Steam, Uplay, Origin und Co. hat oder haben will, darin keinen Vorteil, aber mir persönlich vermittelt es einfach ein gutes Gefühl, auf diese Art und Weise meine gekauften Retail-Spiele effektiv genau so DRM-frei genießen zu können wie z.B. die Spiele, die ich auf GOG kaufe.


----------



## Wynn (16. August 2015)

das blocken von virtuellen laufwerken hat schon damals nicht funktioniert weil auch hardware laufwerke dadurch geblockt wurden


----------



## Hasamoto (16. August 2015)

Das wir alle sowas vermutet haben, werde ich jetzt mal nicht erwähnen.
Auch das Microsoft sowas nicht zum ersten mal versucht sollte ich nicht schreiben.
Und das mehr als einmal vor Win10 gewarnt wurde werde ich erst recht nicht schreiben.

Aber keine Panik
Es wird ganz bestimmt noch schlimmer mit Win10

Wartet mal mit dem Zwangsupdate
Wenn der erste Häcker ein M$ server häckt und so seine Schadsoftware verteilt^^
Und bitte schreibt nicht das die M$ server sicher sind, sonnst kriege ich vor Lachen ein Herzinfakt^^

Also ich werde mir dann eine Tütte Popcorn hollen und das grosse Kino geniessen^^


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2015)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Und bitte schreibt nicht das die M$ server sicher sind, sonnst kriege ich vor Lachen ein Herzinfakt^^


Die Server von MS sind sicher. 
Bitte sehr, gern geschehen. 


Jetzt aber im Ernst: MS updatet Windows doch je nach  Einstellung schon das ganze Jahrtausend  automatisch und bisher ist darüber meines Wissens noch nie ein Virus oä verteilt worden - soooo schlimm kann es um deren Serversicherheit also nicht bestellt sein, denn die Idee ist ja nicht derart abwegig, daß man Jahrzehntelang nicht darauf kommen würde.

Zudem könnten auf der anderen Seite von MS Entfernungsmechanismen gegen Viren durch automatische Updates verteilt werden, was  eine bisher unerreichbare Säuberungsquote bedeuten würde.


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Also die Aussage laufwerkschonender so ein Quatsch. Wenn ich auf die Arbeit komme werde ich auch nicht wie ein rohes Ei von meinem Chef behandelt... Die Laufwerke sind dazu gemacht Disks zu lesen Ende!
> 
> Ich muss doch mein Laufwerk nicht schonend behandeln. Die Disks sind meistens sowieso nur zum installieren und beim starten abzufragen ob es ein Original ist. Unterm Spiel wird doch heute in den seltensten Fällen noch die CD abgetastet vorallem weil Festplatten und SSDs um ein vielfaches schneller Daten übertragen als eine DVD....


Nun, das kommt ja ganz darauf an, was der Kopierschutz anstellt und was die Programmierer sich für einen Blödsinn einfallen lassen. 
Ich hatte mich jedenfalls schon öfter bei den Geräuschen aus dem CD Schacht gwundert, was da mit Beschleunigungen und Abbremsen veranstaltet wird. 

Bei _Tomb Raider 3 _hatten die Programmierer übrigens die lustige Idee, mein CD Laufwerk beim Spielen *die ganze Zeit* auf Maximalgeschwindigkeit laufen zu lassen. Was nicht nur Abnutzung (ja, die gibt's auch bei normaler Funktionsweise), sondern auch besondere Belastung und Überhitzungsgefahr bei längeren Spielsessions bedeutet.



> Für was braucht man bitteschön noch virtuelle Laufwerke ausser um Cracks bzw. kopierte CD/DVD Images einzulesen???


Um Cracks einzulesen, bracht man virtuelle Laufwerke? 

Und ja, virtuelle LW sind dafür da, um CD/DVD Images einzulesen. Gut erkannt.


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2015)

*Windows 10: Deaktivierung illegaler Software und Hardware möglich*

Mal wegen Thema Hacker und Ms Server: Was glaubst Du was für Klagen von Firmen kämen, wenn über die Ms-Server Viren verbreitet würden. Ms könnte sich einsargen gehen, denn Win ist nicht nur eine Gamingplattform. Sehr viele Win-Lizenzen werden Businessmäßig genutzt. Da würden auf Ms weltweit Milliarden Schadenersatzforderungen zurollen. Stell Dir nur mal vor es gibt deswegen Trouble in Großkonzernen wie GM, VW oder in Regierungsabteilungen, Laboren, Forschungseinrichtungen (wo jahrelange Arbeit zerstört und/oder geklaut werden könnte) u.s.w. Absolut undenkbar. Das wäre ein Todesstoß für Ms. Wäre Win nur für Gamer ok.  Da gänge ich bei der Risikogefahr mit (siehe die Hacks bei Sony, Steam Xbox-Live) aber nicht bei Win. Weil da unglaublich viel mehr daran hängt.

Ich würde sogar mal behaupten, daß die Updateserver von Ms wohl mit die sichersten weltweit sind und auch sein müssen.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. August 2015)

Ich glaube auch, dass sich Microsoft der Gefahr als Marktgigant von Hackern attackiert zu werden durchaus bewusst ist und sich da schon mehrfach absichert. Aussagen wie Hassmato entbehren jedweder logischen Denkweise und Grundlage. Es wird sie immer geben, die Menschen die Neuem eher abgeneigt sind und alles schlecht finden was neu ist. Ewig gestrige halt. Aber wem es Spass macht immer noch auf Windows XP bzw. Windows 7 einem mittlerweile 6 (im Falle von XP sogar 14 Jahre alten Betriebssystem zu arbeiten, der braucht sich dann doch nicht wundern, wenn die Kiste von Viren etc befallen wird. Es ist eben diese unglaubliche Bequemlichkeit der Menschen etwas zu verändern. Natürlich kommen dann so Dampfplauderer Zitate wie "Never change a running system" ja dan würden wir heute noch mit Faxmodems mitsummen und Spiele von Floppies installieren...


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2015)

*Windows 10: Deaktivierung illegaler Software und Hardware möglich*

Nebenbei hab ich mir damals von einer original verpackten und im Handel gekauften Floppy ein Bootvirus eingefangen gehabt.


----------



## GhostDog-09 (16. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bereuht schon jemand sein frühes Windowsupgrade?



Hust* Nein , neidisch?


----------



## Odin333 (16. August 2015)

GhostDog-09 schrieb:


> Hust* Nein , neidisch?


Er muss furchtbar Neidisch sein. Es können sich schliesslich nur Leute mit einer Rosaroten Brille und ohne Misstrauen gegen MS das Upgrade installieren.


----------



## shaboo (16. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Es wird sie immer geben, die Menschen die Neuem eher abgeneigt sind und alles schlecht finden was neu ist. Ewig gestrige halt. Aber wem es Spass macht immer noch auf Windows XP bzw. Windows 7 einem mittlerweile 6 (im Falle von XP sogar 14 Jahre alten Betriebssystem zu arbeiten, der braucht sich dann doch nicht wundern, wenn die Kiste von Viren etc befallen wird.


Du schreibst echt einen unglaublichen Blödsinn. So lange Windows 7 von Microsoft mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt wird, ist es auch genau so sicher wie Windows 8 oder Windows 10, völlig unabhängig davon, ob es nun 5, 10 oder 20 Jahre alt ist. Neue Betriebssysteme kommen von Microsoft nicht deswegen auf den Markt, weil alle danach schreien oder weil man anders die Sicherheit der Rechner auf dieser Welt nicht mehr garantieren kann, sondern weil Microsoft damit eben sein Kohle macht, und nicht mit Service Packs. Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass man nun dabei ist, dieses Geschäftsmodell zu ändern, um die Welt nicht mehr ständig ungefragt mit neuen Betriebssystemen zu "belästigen", sondern sein Geld etwas unauffälliger zu verdienen.

Wenn neue Technologien oder Produkte auf den Markt kommen, hat es sich in der Vergangenheit eigentlich immer bewährt, erst einmal abzuwarten bis sie ausgereift, zuverlässig und preiswerter sind und sich am Markt etabliert haben. Gerade ein neues Betriebssystem muss erst mal ans Laufen gebracht und millionenfach in der Praxis getestet werden. Wieso soll man denn bitte unbedingt schon in dieser Phase auf den Zug aufspringen, die einem täglich Updates bringen kann und in der Windows 10 sicherheitstechnisch vielleicht sogar gefährdeter ist als ein Windows 7, das man bei Microsoft seit Jahren in- und auswendig kennt? Wenn ich da vor dem ersten Service Pack nicht einsteige, verpasse ich - außer Stress und Ärger - erst mal überhaupt nichts.

Zwischen "völlig trendgeil" und "hoffnungslos ewiggestrig" gibt's schon noch ein paar Zwischenstufen.


----------



## Orzhov (16. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Er muss furchtbar Neidisch sein. Es können sich schliesslich nur Leute mit einer Rosaroten Brille und ohne Misstrauen gegen MS das Upgrade installieren.



Da hast du mich jetzt aber sowas von ertappt.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. August 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Wenn neue Technologien oder Produkte auf den Markt kommen, hat es sich in der Vergangenheit eigentlich immer bewährt, erst einmal abzuwarten bis sie ausgereift, zuverlässig und preiswerter sind und sich am Markt etabliert haben. Gerade ein neues Betriebssystem muss erst mal ans Laufen gebracht und millionenfach in der Praxis getestet werden. Wieso soll man denn bitte unbedingt schon in dieser Phase auf den Zug aufspringen, die einem täglich Updates bringen kann und in der Windows 10 sicherheitstechnisch vielleicht sogar gefährdeter ist als ein Windows 7, das man bei Microsoft seit Jahren in- und auswendig kennt? Wenn ich da vor dem ersten Service Pack nicht einsteige, verpasse ich - außer Stress und Ärger - erst mal überhaupt nichts.
> 
> Zwischen "völlig trendgeil" und "hoffnungslos ewiggestrig" gibt's schon noch ein paar Zwischenstufen.




Ähm du bist wohl nicht beim Microsoft Insider Programm angemeldet gewesen. Die Testphase lief schon viel, viel länger. Du musst dich nur informieren, man hat Windows erst als RTM Version auf den Massenmarkt losgelassen, nachdem es sich bewährt hat. Die ganzen Updates die nach Release eingespielt werden halten das Programm aktuell bzw. sind Sicherheitsupdates auf die Microsoft reagieren muss. Nicht jedes Update beseitigt Fehler. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit "trendgeil" zu tun.


----------



## shaboo (16. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ähm du bist wohl nicht beim Microsoft Insider Programm angemeldet gewesen. Die Testphase lief schon viel, viel länger. Du musst dich nur informieren, man hat Windows erst als RTM Version auf den Massenmarkt losgelassen, nachdem es sich bewährt hat. Die ganzen Updates die nach Release eingespielt werden halten das Programm aktuell bzw. sind Sicherheitsupdates auf die Microsoft reagieren muss. Nicht jedes Update beseitigt Fehler. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit "trendgeil" zu tun.


Nein, ich war nicht beim "Microsoft Insider Programm" angemeldet, und ja, mir ist trotzdem klar, dass Microsoft ein neues Betriebssystem natürlich ausgiebig testet, bevor es tatsächlich auf den Markt kommt. (Dass man es sich dort nicht leisten kann, derartige Bug-Ruinen zu veröffentlichen, wie das zum Teil auf dem Spielemarkt schon vorgekommen ist, versteht sich von selbst.) Trotzdem weiß ich nicht, worin der Sinn liegen soll, auf jeden Zug, der vielleicht noch nicht komplett rund läuft (und über den schlicht - siehe Thema dieses Threads - auch noch nicht alles bekannt ist), sofort aufzuspringen. Hast Du das beispielsweise bei Vista auch gemacht? Und hat Dich das irgendwie weiter gebracht? Was für Computerspiele gilt (nicht vorbestellen, erst mal Testberichte und Community-Feedback abwarten, vielleicht auch die ersten Patches, im Extremfall auf die GOTY warten) gilt für mich in ganz entsprechender Weise erst Recht für einen Betriebssystemwechsel.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ähm du bist wohl nicht beim Microsoft Insider Programm angemeldet gewesen. Die Testphase lief schon viel, viel länger. Du musst dich nur informieren, man hat Windows erst als RTM Version auf den Massenmarkt losgelassen, nachdem es sich bewährt hat.



Na ja, so sehr mir Win 10 gefällt, im Vergleich zu Win 7 (bei Release) ist Win 10 noch eine riesige Baustelle. Insbesondere die GUI und die Systemsteuerung sind noch ewig weit von der Fertigstellung entfernt. Das wirkt schon alles noch recht "Beta" - oder wie ein abgespecktes Win 7 mit drübergestülpter neuer GUI. Es fehlen etliche Funktionen, die Win 7 hatte (Desktop-Icon Abstand, Wallpaper als Random Diashow ... ), dafür gibt es überall Überbleibsel aus Win 7, die jetzt keine Funktion haben (msconfig.exe mit Karteireiter Autostart ohne Funktion ... ) alles nur Kleinigkeiten aber teilw. schon nervig. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die irgendwann mal ein so rundes und einheitliches Produkt aus Win 10 machen, wie es Win 7 war. Davon sind sie aber grob geschätzt noch mind. ein Jahr entfernt.
Wer Interesse an meinem Umstieg und Erfahrungsbericht mit Windows 10 hat: http://rpcg.blogspot.de/2015/08/windows-10-personliche-eindrucke.html



shaboo schrieb:


> Hast Du das beispielsweise bei Vista auch gemacht?


Bitte nicht gegen Vista wettern. Vista war super, bereits kurz nach Release. Man musste nur moderne Hardware haben. Wer mit seinem lahmen XP Rechner auf Vista wechselte, der erlebte halt den Schock, weil Vista wesentlich höhere Anforderungen hatte und noch keine Treiber für alte Hardware existierten, weil Vista halt der große Burch war (unter 7 und 8 laufen ja die meisten Treiber ab Vista, die Menge ist stark gewachsen). Ich hatte Vista kurz nach Release sowohl auf meinem brandneuem Laptop und dann auch auf dem Desktop und das lief wie eine Eins, keine Hardwareprobleme, keine Systemprobleme.


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2015)

Also mir gefällt Win10 bislang ausnehmend gut. Extrem schneller Start, Edge ist richtig gut geworden...


----------



## Wynn (16. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (16. August 2015)

Kann ich nicht behaupten.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. August 2015)

Also die Grafik kann nicht stimmen, Firefox belegt momentan bei mir schon mit zwei offenen Tabs 500 MB RAM ... 

Davon ab, mir egal wieviel RAM der Browser schluckt, er soll schnell sein. Mein Desktop PC hat 16 GB, da ist also noch erheblich Luft nach oben und selbst mein Notebook hat mit 4GB noch mehr als genug Reserven. Und sowohl RAM Verbrauch als auch Geschwindigkeit werden in erster Linie durch Werbung auf den Seiten verursacht. Durch Adblocker laden die meisten Seiten bei mir 10 Mal schneller und verbrauchen erheblich weniger RAM.


----------



## jimi365 (16. August 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry aber ihr interpretiert da völligen Blödsinn hinein. Das alles wäre schon rechtlich gar nicht möglich.



Die Big Player scheißen aufs Gesetz. Nur wenn es ihnen dann mal an den Kragen geht, sind die die ersten, die ne Armee von Anwälten anheuern.


----------



## jimi365 (16. August 2015)

Razor666 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon. Aber wenn die mal eben 1,3 Milliarden an Sun abdrücken können wegen eines Rechtsstreits. Schau mal nach, was MS in den letzten Jahren an Strafe zahlen mussten, das waren viele dreistellige Millionen Beträge. Da sehen die ganz gelassen. Ich würde sogar drauf tippen, das ein Teil schon in der Finanzplanung mit drinnen ist. Also ich bin mit W10 mal ganz vorsichtig....
> Angst vor der EU haben die mit Sicherheit nicht.....
> 
> 2003 MS vs AOL = 750 Millionen
> ...



lächerliche Summen und das ist alles über Jahre verteilt, das hätte sogar Bill Gates aus der Portokasse zahlen können.  Das Kartellamt muss MS  halt mal eine  kräftige 12-stellige Summe als Strafe verpassen. Die im Wiederholungsfall immer größer wird.


----------



## jimi365 (16. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass sich Microsoft der Gefahr als Marktgigant von Hackern attackiert zu werden durchaus bewusst ist und sich da schon mehrfach absichert. Aussagen wie Hassmato entbehren jedweder logischen Denkweise und Grundlage. Es wird sie immer geben, die Menschen die Neuem eher abgeneigt sind und alles schlecht finden was neu ist. Ewig gestrige halt. Aber wem es Spass macht immer noch auf Windows XP bzw. Windows 7 einem mittlerweile 6 (im Falle von XP sogar 14 Jahre alten Betriebssystem zu arbeiten, der braucht sich dann doch nicht wundern, wenn die Kiste von Viren etc befallen wird. Es ist eben diese unglaubliche Bequemlichkeit der Menschen etwas zu verändern. Natürlich kommen dann so Dampfplauderer Zitate wie "Never change a running system" ja dan würden wir heute noch mit Faxmodems mitsummen und Spiele von Floppies installieren...



Lass dich halt KOMPLETT ausspähen. Ohne das Vater Staat was dafür tun muss. Die Geheimdienste wird es freuen.


----------



## jimi365 (16. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das begreifst Du nicht? Schwach... Ich gebe mal das Stichwort: Raubkopierer.



Die kriminell?^^ Die sind harmlos im vergleich zu denn ganzen Großkonzernen die denken, sie stehen über dem Gesetz. MS ist ein Kandiat. Die machen was sie wollen und wenn eine vermeintlich harte Geldstrafe kommt, wird die einfach mal locker aus der Portokasse bezahlt und dann gehen die Machenschaften auch schon wieder weiter bis zur nächsten Strafe und das ganze dann immer und immer wieder.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. August 2015)

jimi365 schrieb:


> Lass dich halt KOMPLETT ausspähen. Ohne das Vater Staat was dafür tun muss. Die Geheimdienste wird es freuen.


 Was soll das bitte für ein Argument sein? Glaubst du wirklich die Geheimdienste brauchen Windows 10 um dich auszuspionieren?? Dann glaubst du bestimmt auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet!


----------



## Kwengie (16. August 2015)

ein weiterer Grund,
Windows 10 nicht zu nutzen und es zu boykottieren.


----------



## flex73 (16. August 2015)

also ich hab einen Desktop PC zum zocken und Musik machen, einen Media PC und einen Laptop.
Um sich win 10 mal anzutun hab ich es auf dem Laptop installiert.(clean install)
Dieser läuft problemlos. Auch weil nichts weiter drauf is.
Bei einem Neustart hängt er beim Windows Symbol und nichts geht mehr.
Also immer runterfahren und wieder anschalten.
Auf dem Media PC ging das Front Display nicht mehr und das AMD catalyst Controllcenter ging nach der Installation der neuesten Treiber für Win10 nicht auf.
Also zackig wieder zurück auf win 7.
Es ist auch nicht so das ich nichts von PCs verstehe .. im Gegenteil 
Mal ganz ehrlich.
Win10 bringt gar nichts. Und wer sich etwas einliest und sich damit beschäftigt, kann bestätigen das es keinen Vorteil bringt sich win10 zu installieren.
Dieses wird einem von zich Zeitschriften eingeredet.
Und zum Thema hier.
Ganz einfach windows updates komplett sperren(da kommen mit sicherheit tools)
Die Updates die man braucht werden dann irgendwo im Netz angeboten zum Download.
Und ich rede hier von offiziellen Seiten und Foren.
Denn ohne ständige Updates kann auch auch MS nicht auf euren PC sehen was installiert ist. 
Schließlich müssen sie diese erst einspielen um die installierte Software immer wieder zu prüfen.
und über DX12 bekomm ich jetzt schon nicht mehr das grinsen aus dem Gesicht.
Wieviel Spiele nutzen denn alle vorhandenen Kerne??
Genauso lang wird es mit der Unterstützung von DX12 dauern.
Bis dahin kann man win 10 so anpassen das garantiert keiner mehr von MS weiß was auf dem PC ist.


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2015)

flex73 schrieb:


> Bis dahin kann man win 10 so anpassen das garantiert keiner mehr von MS weiß was auf dem PC ist.


Weil Windows ohne Updates natürlich kein einziges Bit an MS sendet und als OS natürlich auch keinerlei Möglichkeit hat, irgendwelche installierten Firewalls oder wasweißich zu überwinden ... 

PS: Mir ist ein Spionagetool lieber als durch ausgelassene Sicherheitsupdates installierte Schadsoftware.


----------



## jimi365 (17. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Was soll das bitte für ein Argument sein? Glaubst du wirklich die Geheimdienste brauchen Windows 10 um dich auszuspionieren?? Dann glaubst du bestimmt auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet!



Nö Vater Staat muss sich nicht mehr die Hände schmutzig machen, das macht ja MS schon. Die greifen die Daten einfach nur noch ab.


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2015)

Die ganze Diskussion bzgl. Deaktivierung von Hard- und Software gab es in diesem Umfang bereits bei der Vorstellung der TPM Chips, und das ist schon einige Jahre her. Bislang funktionieren Raubkopien immer noch grandios und auch *Unix, hier ging ja damals ein Aufschrei durch die Community, lässt sich problemlos installieren.


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2015)

flex73 schrieb:


> also ich hab einen Desktop PC zum zocken und Musik machen, einen Media PC und einen Laptop.
> Um sich win 10 mal anzutun hab ich es auf dem Laptop installiert.(clean install)
> Dieser läuft problemlos. Auch weil nichts weiter drauf is.
> Bei einem Neustart hängt er beim Windows Symbol und nichts geht mehr.
> Also immer runterfahren und wieder anschalten.


Ereignisanzeige aufgerufen und nach Problemem geschaut? 

Mein PC mit Windows 10 hatte auch die merkwürdige Angewohnheit, beim Start einfach auszugehen. Sang und klanglos. Ab dem zweiten Start funktionierte alles so wie es soll und super schnell.

Also in die Ereignisanzeige geschaut, kritischer Fehler bei System ... Schuld ist der Hibernatemodus. Mein Board, i7 2nd Gen, ist relativ alt und bietet keine Windows 10 Treiber. Also Hibernate deaktiviert und siehe da, es läuft alles perfekt.

Hibernate macht auch bei mir irgendwie keinen Sinn ... mit einer 850 Pro SSD macht es fast kein Unterschied, ob Hibernate und 'echter' Start.

Lange Rede wenig Sinn: einfach mal selbst überlegen und schauen, was das Problem sein könnte. Einfach nur sagen "Früher war alles besser!" ist nicht zielführend.



> Auf dem Media PC ging das Front Display nicht mehr und das AMD catalyst Controllcenter ging nach der Installation der neuesten Treiber für Win10 nicht auf.
> Also zackig wieder zurück auf win 7.


... und das ist natürlich ein Fehler von Microsoft. Verstehe.



> Es ist auch nicht so das ich nichts von PCs verstehe .. im Gegenteil


Las sich bislang aber nicht so ... 



> Mal ganz ehrlich.
> Win10 bringt gar nichts. Und wer sich etwas einliest und sich damit beschäftigt, kann bestätigen das es keinen Vorteil bringt sich win10 zu installieren.
> Dieses wird einem von zich Zeitschriften eingeredet.
> Und zum Thema hier.
> Ganz einfach windows updates komplett sperren(da kommen mit sicherheit tools)[...]


Stimmt. Macht natürlich Sinn, seine kritischen Sicherheitsupdates irgendwo im Netz zu saugen anstatt direkt beim Entwickler. Spätestens hier hast du deinen Anspruch "ich kenn mich mit PCs aus!" stark verfehlt.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es fehlen etliche Funktionen, die Win 7 hatte (Wallpaper als Random Diashow ... )


Nope, die gibt es. Weiß zwar nicht mehr genau, wo das konfiguriert wird, aber die läuft bei mir.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also die Grafik kann nicht stimmen, Firefox belegt momentan bei mir schon mit zwei offenen Tabs 500 MB RAM ...


... und mein Chrome belegt gerade mit 6 offenen Tabs 74 MB Speicher - und nein, da fehlt keine Ziffer.


----------



## MichaelG (17. August 2015)

Ist sicher auch eine Frage welche Seiten. Reiner Text? Viele Scrips, Videos... ?


----------



## kidou1304 (17. August 2015)

Flex: glaubst du wirklich MS hätte nich standardmäßig ne Leitung zu deinem PC bei Inet anbindung? Denkst du echt es bedarf regelmäßiger Kontakte via Updater? Bitte...so naiv kann man doch nich sein^^


----------



## flex73 (17. August 2015)

@*Rabowke
*Schön das aus einem Beitrag von mir dein Urteil fällst.
Und nein es klappt nicht auch wenn ich Hibernate ausschalte.
Wahrscheinlich hätte ich die alle Einzelheiten beschreiben sollen.
Es gab schon früher Updates die man sich im Netz saugen konnte
z.B. bei Computerbase.de und ich glaube kaum das man sich da etwas einfängt.
Also lass Deine Klugscheißerei sein, wenn Du nicht genau weißt was ich bereits alles gemacht und versucht habe.
Ich habe einfach meine Meinung über Win10.
Wenn du das Betriebssystem nutzen willst bitte...viel Spaß.
ich werde hier keine Antwort mehr schreiben.
Na ja scheint eh so als wenn du zu allem Deinen Senf dazu gibst.
irgendwo muss man sich ja profilieren.
Spar dir deine Antwort ich verfolge das Thema nicht mehr


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2015)

Du kannst ja deine Meinung haben und wenn für dich Windows 7 besser geeignet ist, gern.

Ich hab keine MS Aktien oder bin sonst irgendwie mit MS verbunden. Aber mal unter uns, warum erzählst du mir jetzt was von Hibernate und deinem PC?! Das war das Problem von meinem PC mit einem expliziten Errorcode in der Ereignisanzeige. Wie kommst du auf die irrwitzige Idee, dass das auch bei der greifen könnte?! 

Selbstverständlich kann man sich die Updates auch von anderen Seiten ziehen ... die Frage ist doch aber, wie clever ist es, Sicherheitsupdates von Dritten zu beziehen?! Deine Kaspersky Anti-Viren Definition würdest du doch auch nicht von einer fremden Seite beziehen, oder?

Bevor du jetzt wieder irgendwas schreibst: das war ein Beispiel.

Warum du mich jetzt übrigens direkt ansprichst, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis ... ich wüsste nicht, dass wir bereits vorher mal verbalen Kontakt hatten.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber mal unter uns, warum erzählst du mir jetzt was von Hibernate und deinem PC?! Das war das Problem von meinem PC mit einem expliziten Errorcode in der Ereignisanzeige. Wie kommst du auf die irrwitzige Idee, dass das auch bei der greifen könnte?!


Die Wege zur Erleuchtung und daran vorbei sind unergründlich und gepflastert mit den Überresten unverstandener Kommunikationsversuche.


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Wege zur Erleuchtung und daran vorbei sind unergründlich und gepflastert mit den Überresten unverstandener Kommunikationsversuche.




Aber er kennt sich doch mit PCs aus!!1eins


----------



## Angry-Angel (17. August 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Was soll das bitte für ein Argument sein? Glaubst du wirklich die Geheimdienste brauchen Windows 10 um dich auszuspionieren?? Dann glaubst du bestimmt auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet!



Entweder willst, oder kannst du es nicht verstehen....
Gegen Geheimdienst-Ausspähungen kann man nicht viel machen.
Wenn man jedoch genau weiß, dass man mittels Software, hier Win 10, ausgespäht wird und es freiwillig zulässt, ist das wie, als würde ich in meiner Wohnung in jedem Raum, auch Bad und Schlafzimmer, 360° Kameras installieren, mit einer Standleitung zum BND und zur NSA.

Mir scheint, dass Du es richtig und gut findest, deine Privatsphäre aufzukündigen.
DU findest das vielleicht toll.
ICH nicht. PUNKT!


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2015)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Wenn man jedoch genau weiß, dass man mittels Software, hier Win 10, ausgespäht wird und es freiwillig zulässt, ist das wie, als würde ich in meiner Wohnung in jedem Raum, auch Bad und Schlafzimmer, 360° Kameras installieren, mit einer Standleitung zum BND und zur NSA.


Nein. Eine Kamera übermittelt Bilder. Mein Rechner nicht. 
Außerdem steht mein Rechner nur in einem Raum, nicht in mehreren.
=> es kann gar nicht dasselbe sein.


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2015)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> [...]
> Gegen Geheimdienst-Ausspähungen kann man nicht viel machen.
> [...]


Eigentlich schon ... seinen Computer komplett offline halten. Für einen Zugriff muss dann der Geheimdienst, warum eigentlich der und nicht das BKA?, physischen Zugang zum Rechner haben und das ist in Deutschland, so komplett ohne Tatverdacht, relativ schwer zu bewerkstelligen.

Ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch div. andere Möglichkeiten, z.B. eine Linux Live CD booten, so wie es z.B. die c't mit ihrer Bankendistribution anbietet.

Also es gibt schon Mittel und Wege, nur sollte man sich selbst fragen, ob der Aufwand den Nutzen rechtfertigt.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon ... seinen Computer komplett offline halten.


Nun ja, aber einen Rechner hat man ja gerade in der heutigen Zeit auch für EMail, Wikipedia, Amazon, News, Wetter, Maps, Foren, ...


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2015)

Es ging ja nicht darum, wie alltagstauglich diese Möglichkeit ist ... sondern ob das möglich ist.

Die von dir genannten Einsatzbeispiele lassen sich doch wunderbar mit einer *unix Live-Distribution umsetzen. Das ganze System ist read-only, machst du den PC aus, bleibt nichts über. Mein Beispiel mit c't Bankix - Download - heise online kam ja nicht von ungefähr.

Des Weiteren gibt es Anbieter, z.B. Dr. Kaiser Systemhaus GmbH: Allgemeines, die ein System bei jedem Neustart auf den Ursprung zurücksetzen. D.h. eine böswillige Manipulation ist nicht möglich. Solche Systeme werden z.B. in Schulen eingesetzt, wo die l33t-Scriptkiddys sich austoben können ... nach eine Neustart ist das gesamte System wieder im Ursprungszustand.


----------



## Angry-Angel (17. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein. Eine Kamera übermittelt Bilder. Mein Rechner nicht.
> Außerdem steht mein Rechner nur in einem Raum, nicht in mehreren.
> => es kann gar nicht dasselbe sein.



Es war ein Beispiel über die Aufgabe von Privatsphäre.
Dahingehend ist es sehr wohl vergleichbar.

Wer mit seinen Daten leichtfertig umgeht, gibt seine Privatsphäre, welche in unserem Land immer noch ein hohes Gut ist, sehr freiwillig auf.
Und nicht zuletzt, es ist immer noch ein Unterschied, ob ich meine Daten, (Welche auch immer), freiwillig und bei vollem Bewußtsein preisgebe, oder ob Schnüffeltools, für mich unsichtbar und bar jeder meiner Zustimmung, Daten über mich sammelt.

An die Befürworter....warum postet Ihr hier nicht Eure Klar-Namen inclu. voller Adresse, Telefonnummer/n, Bankkontodaten, Passwörter usw., wenn es Euch so egal zu sein scheint?


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2015)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> [...]An die Befürworter....warum postet Ihr hier nicht Eure Klar-Namen inclu. voller Adresse, Telefonnummer/n, Bankkontodaten, Passwörter usw., wenn es Euch so egal zu sein scheint?


Dein Name ist Programm, kann das sein? 

Warum soll ich hier die von dir genannten Dinge posten, wenn selbst mein PC diese Daten nicht kennt? 

Es gibt ein Unternehmen, was meine Bankverbindung hat: Amazon.de


----------



## Crysisheld (17. August 2015)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> An die Befürworter....warum postet Ihr hier nicht Eure Klar-Namen inclu. voller Adresse, Telefonnummer/Bankkontodaten, Passwörter usw., wenn es Euch so egal zu sein scheint?



Ganz einfach. Weil der Geheimdienst auch noch ein bisschen was arbeiten soll für sein Geld ??????


----------



## Crysisheld (17. August 2015)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> An die Befürworter....warum postet Ihr hier nicht Eure Klar-Namen inclu. voller Adresse, Telefonnummer/Bankkontodaten, Passwörter usw., wenn es Euch so egal zu sein scheint?



Ganz einfach. Weil der Geheimdienst auch noch ein bisschen was arbeiten soll für sein Geld


----------



## Spiritogre (17. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nope, die gibt es. Weiß zwar nicht mehr genau, wo das konfiguriert wird, aber die läuft bei mir.



Es gibt selbstredend eine Wallpaper Diashow, nur gibt es keine Funktion für die zufällige Wiedergabe. Bei einem Update des Systems spielt er zwar weiterhin zufällig ab, nach einer Neuinstallation jedoch stur die Bilder der Reihe nach und das kann man nicht ändern.

Apropos, es ist mir auf keinem Gerät gelungen die Diashow für den Log-in Screen zu aktivieren, auch die Vorschau funktioniert nicht. Er zeigt grundsätzlich nur das einzelne gewählte Bild.


----------



## Angry-Angel (17. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dein Name ist Programm, kann das sein?
> 
> Warum soll ich hier die von dir genannten Dinge posten, wenn selbst mein PC diese Daten nicht kennt?
> 
> Es gibt ein Unternehmen, was meine Bankverbindung hat: Amazon.de



Ebenso wie bei Dir der Deine


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. August 2015)

So, alle mal wieder einen Gang runter schalten. Der Erwähnte Punkt kommt von Xbox Live und ist da seit Jahren drin:

https://twitter.com/Win10Boris/status/633253878071455745


----------



## Rabowke (17. August 2015)

Der Boris ...


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2015)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> An die Befürworter....warum postet Ihr hier nicht Eure Klar-Namen inclu. voller Adresse, Telefonnummer/n, Bankkontodaten, Passwörter usw., wenn es Euch so egal zu sein scheint?


Damit nicht Hans und Wurst hier meinen Namen lesen oder gar verdrehte Spinner plötzlich vor meiner Tür stehen oder Blödsinn mit meinen Bankdaten  und Paßwörtern anstellen. Zudem gibt es ja mehrere Abstufungen von "egal":
- es ist mir wirklich komplett egal
- es ist mir nicht egal, aber ich kann dagegen eh nichts ausrichten
- der Verbraucherschutz wird sich darum kümmern



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt selbstredend eine Wallpaper Diashow, nur gibt es keine Funktion für die zufällige Wiedergabe.


Das mag sein, da hab ich noch nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. August 2015)

Übrigens gab Boris Schneider-Johne auf Twitter schon eine Antwort dazu:



> ....und der Paragraph ist ALT und seit guten alten Xbox Live Zeiten online, denn darum geht es: Cheating bei Onlinegames....


----------



## Rabowke (19. August 2015)

Shadow ... wussten wir doch bereits schon, siehe http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ware-und-hardware-moeglich-4.html#post9887642


----------



## GhostDog-09 (24. Oktober 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Er muss furchtbar Neidisch sein. Es können sich schliesslich nur Leute mit einer Rosaroten Brille und ohne Misstrauen gegen MS das Upgrade installieren.



Mittlerweile werden genug Tools angeboten um den ganzen Kram abzuschalten


----------



## jimi365 (10. Juli 2016)

jimi365 schrieb:


> lächerliche Summen und das ist alles über Jahre verteilt, das hätte sogar Bill Gates aus der Portokasse zahlen können.  Das Kartellamt muss MS  halt mal eine  kräftige 12-stellige Summe als Strafe verpassen. Die im Wiederholungsfall immer größer wird.



4.954.000.000 . Den rest meines Kommis kennt ihr ja


----------

